# Intel mobile graphics chipset



## larrygingras (May 26, 2010)

I am using (trying to use, to be honest) FreeBSD with X.Org and KDE on my ASUS laptop.
I have intel graphics chip, according to Xorg.0.log it is GM965/GL960.
And I have version 2.7.1 of intel driver for X. I tried installing 2.9 but it seems to be broken (as far as I can understand, it require something called "GEM", what is it?)
I have major problem with my display. Frequently some portions of screen get distorted, like if junk memory was accidentally written to screen buffer. Those restored only after repaint (minimize-maximize or scrolling a lot of window).
Sometimes display driver faults: I have multi-color pattern on screen and X server restarts. Frequently this happens when I try to switch between X and system console (with ALT+F1 etc). Sometimes even console become unaccessible (I only see multi-colored patterns when I try to switch to console) but X and everything other work fine.
As far as I can understand myself (I am programmer but not system), intel driver for X have some major memory related problems. I think it is not FreeBSD problem, but X driver problem. But I don't know where can I get help about this. I tried to play with config options, but there are very few.


----------



## vermaden (May 26, 2010)

larrygingras said:
			
		

> I am using (trying to use, to be honest) FreeBSD with X.Org and KDE on my ASUS laptop.
> I have intel graphics chip, according to Xorg.0.log it is GM965/GL960.


Default driver that comes with 8.0-RELEASE works great with graphics from GM965 (X3100), just pkg_add -r xorg and You have everything needed.

What FreeBSD version You use?


----------



## larrygingras (May 27, 2010)

8.0-RELEASE
And yes, I installed xorg from packages that come on dvd.


----------



## larrygingras (May 27, 2010)

Maybe there is some problem in kernel driver (i915_drv, it is loaded together with X driver, it seems that it is kernel support for this chipset)? But there is no man page for this driver nor for "drm" driver so I don't know what options (sysctls or something) I can play with.


----------



## vermaden (May 27, 2010)

@larrygingras

Strange ...

If it may be some x11 configuration problem, the try this guide:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7956

... if not, then submit a BUG on http://freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## larrygingras (May 27, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @larrygingras
> If it may be some x11 configuration problem, the try this guide:
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7956



Why should I disable hald/dbus? I think they are useful...


----------



## vermaden (May 27, 2010)

larrygingras said:
			
		

> Why should I disable hald/dbus? I think they are useful...



Maybe on Linux which seems to cant live without them, but here they are mostly useless (of course You can run them as any other daemon, but what for if they are definitely not needed).


----------



## larrygingras (May 27, 2010)

Well, I tried your config, everything seems to be working, but I'm not sure about video problem. Right now I not see distortions, but maybe they will show up after. I will report again.


----------



## larrygingras (May 27, 2010)

No, distortions still happen 
I wonder if I can make screenshot...


----------



## larrygingras (May 27, 2010)

Here is an example:


----------



## vermaden (May 27, 2010)

larrygingras said:
			
		

> No, distortions still happen
> I wonder if I can make screenshot...



You may use these ports:
graphics/scrot ([font="Courier New"]scrot[/font])
graphics/imlib2 ([font="Courier New"]imlib2_grab[/font])


----------



## larrygingras (May 27, 2010)

I made it already - look up


----------



## vermaden (May 27, 2010)

Yes, I posted after You posted the screenshot, I wonder it these things are not KDE related, I would try using something different then KDE or KDE apps, like XFCE or a small window manager like openbox, to narrow the issue to KDE (if it is KDE of course).


----------



## larrygingras (May 27, 2010)

Good idea
I'll try this
I not familiar with many windows manager so I'll try what you suggest - openbox.


----------

